# Oloooooooooo



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2018)

...ma e' il tuo compleanno ?!!!!
AUGURISSIMIIIIIII :cincin::ballo::festa:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

Auguri!
Chissà quante prelibatezze!


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2018)

Buon compleanno!! 

:festa:


----------



## Foglia (4 Marzo 2018)

Auguri anche da parte mia!


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2018)

ragazze ringrazio di cuore , ho speso una parola per ogni augurio ricevuto oggi , ma qui risparmio così si può dire  facendolo in blocco  di nuovo grazie :forza:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Marzo 2018)

Auguroni !!!!!


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Auguroni !!!!!


grazieeeeee :up:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...ma e' il tuo compleanno ?!!!!
> AUGURISSIMIIIIIII :cincin::ballo::festa:


l'allegria è una bella cosa in una ragazza ma anche il tempo che passa ci rende più forti e più consapevoli di tante cose che gli sono accadute nella vita che nel mio caso è un po lunga:sonar:



Lostris ha detto:


> Buon compleanno!!
> 
> :festa:


grazie di cuore  meglio farlo singolarmente , da buon papà 
Posso farti una domanda il tuo avatar che è una fotografia piccolina mi spieghi cosa è?



Cielo ha detto:


> Auguri anche da parte mia!


Grazie dell'auguri , ogni volta che scrivi immagino la tua situazione e quindi hai la mia ammirazione per come la stai gestendo e non è facile , forza.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Auguroni !!!!!


Spendo due parole anche a te mia dolce amica .
Lo sai che ti seguo con il cuore e mi ha fatto piacere ricevere questi grandi auguroni che conservo nel mio cuore come un bel segno di affetto, grazie 


A oh mi fate commuovere chissà cosa pensano i maschietti quando leggeranno



Brunetta ha detto:


> Auguri!
> Chissà quante prelibatezze!
> View attachment 13509


a te ho risposto con mp perchè ti ho raccontato una cosa di me intanto mi mangio tutta la torta forse mi farà male?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Marzo 2018)

Auguri [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION] :kiss::ballo:


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Auguri @_ologramma_ :kiss::ballo:


Cosa dire che non ti ho detto per primo grazie ma per secondo peccato la distanza ti avrei presentato la mia signora ma non credo che sia il caso dato i risvolti della mia  chiamiamola scivolata segreta ai più , ma mi avrebbe fatto piacere , la tua allegria espressa in Maremma Maiala sarebbe un buon viatico , hai visto mai che si sveglia il can che dorme


----------



## Lostris (4 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> grazie di cuore  meglio farlo singolarmente , da buon papà
> Posso farti una domanda il tuo avatar che è una fotografia piccolina mi spieghi cosa è?


Sono due persone in un momento di intimità. 
Calore, passione e dolcezza.


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono due persone in un momento di intimità.
> Calore, passione e dolcezza.


vero si stanno facendo effusioni , ho guardato sempre superficialmente ora che l'ho ingrandita l'ho vista bene , ma tu dirai com'è che non l 'hai fatto prima ?
Non mi veniva in mente :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> a te ho risposto con mp perchè ti ho raccontato una cosa di me intanto mi mangio tutta la torta forse mi farà male?


Tutta è un po’ troppo.
Una fetta almeno a me.!


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2018)

devo darti ragione :up:
mi ha fatto ricordare un proverbio :[h=2]All'uccello ingordo crepa il gozzo[/h]ovvero :mangiare troppo fa male alla salute


----------



## Divì (4 Marzo 2018)

Auguri, Olo ! 

:applauso:


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2018)

Divì ha detto:


> Auguri, Olo !
> 
> :applauso:


lo so è contenta anche la tua omonima che ho un anno di più spera che mi metta a riposo in tutti i sensi:sonar:


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2018)

auguri


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> auguri


mio admin grazie sei il primo maschietto a farmeli pensavo che oggi foste tutti ai seggi :sonar:
Hai fatto il tuo dovere?


----------



## perplesso (4 Marzo 2018)

ovvio   spero lo abbiano fatto tutti


----------



## Frithurik (4 Marzo 2018)

*Auguri*


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


>


grazie ma lungo la strada ne ho persi tanti quasi tutti , che vuoi fare


----------



## ologramma (4 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovvio   spero lo abbiano fatto tutti


basta il pensiero , mi accontento di così poco


----------



## Skorpio (4 Marzo 2018)

*...*

Auguri Olo..

Non volevo rompere l'incantesimo femminile per primo.. :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> Cosa dire che non ti ho detto per primo grazie ma per secondo peccato la distanza ti avrei presentato la mia signora ma non credo che sia il caso dato i risvolti della mia  chiamiamola scivolata segreta ai più , ma mi avrebbe fatto piacere , la tua allegria espressa in Maremma Maiala sarebbe un buon viatico , hai visto mai che si sveglia il can che dorme


 potrebbe ingelosirsi


----------



## Skorpio (5 Marzo 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Auguri [MENTION=4355]ologramma[/MENTION] :kiss::ballo:





ologramma ha detto:


> la tua allegria espressa in Maremma Maiala sarebbe un buon viatico , hai visto mai che si sveglia il can che dorme


Diciamo che.. considerata la ricorrenza e la vivacità che appunto segnali, qualche fotina privata un po' scosciata come regalo di compleanno, mi sembrerebbe quantomeno doverosa..


----------



## ologramma (5 Marzo 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che.. considerata la ricorrenza e la vivacità che appunto segnali, qualche fotina privata un po' scosciata come regalo di compleanno, mi sembrerebbe quantomeno doverosa..


grazie ma li tutto tace non ci faccio più caso e non mi aspetto cambiamenti per cui come quando si gioca  a sette mezzo  mi sta bene così


----------

